# 5.1 Wiedergabe für Musik erzwingen



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Januar 2009)

*5.1 Wiedergabe für Musik erzwingen*

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich Winamp dazu bringen kann, Sound über 5.1 abzuspielen? Die Soundeinstellungen in Windows stehen auf 5.1 (hab Server 2008 Standard, vergleichbar mit Vista). Ich habs seit der Neuinstallation nicht hinbekommen. :S


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5.1 Wiedergabe für Musik erzwingen*

In PowerDVD oder Nero ShowTime auf DTS Neo oder Dolby PL2 stellen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5.1 Wiedergabe für Musik erzwingen*

Ich habs gefunden: Systemsteuerrung > Sounds > Verbesserung > Lautsprecherauffüllung



Danke trotzdem, nfsgame. 

Edit: Aber irgendwie kommt der Klang an den hinteren Boxen verzögert an...


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5.1 Wiedergabe für Musik erzwingen*

Da müsstest du im Treiber entweder das Echo ausschalten oder das Delay zurücksetzen. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre die hinteren Boxen weiter von sich weg aufzustellen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5.1 Wiedergabe für Musik erzwingen*

Wo finde ich das mit dem Delay? Echo oder solche Dinge habe ich nicht eingeschaltet.

Irgendwie ist diese Verzögerung in jedem Lied anders.  Im Extremfall isses bis zu einer Sekunde und manchmal hört man gar nichts...


----------



## Overlocked (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5.1 Wiedergabe für Musik erzwingen*

Also über die Systemsteuerung bekommst du nichts, das einzige was helfen könnte, ist die THX Einrichtungskonsole oder eben du stellst es direkt bei der Hardware ein.


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5.1 Wiedergabe für Musik erzwingen*

Is Winamp echt so arm und kann net mal nen Upmix? Das Programm ist eh Misst, da die Soundquali echt mies ist. Benutz lieber sowas wie Jet Audio. Das kann auch nen Upmix


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5.1 Wiedergabe für Musik erzwingen*

...oder foobar2000.
Aber bitte so oder so nur mit Stereo->4 Kanal Upmix und kein pseudo 5.1 Getue, da bleibt nur die Musik auf der Strecke.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5.1 Wiedergabe für Musik erzwingen*

Klangtechnisch konnte ich bei Stereo keinen Unterschied zwischen Winamp und Foobar2000 ausmachen, aber nun kann ich ohne Verzögerung auch von hinten Musik hören! 

Dankeschön.


----------



## OctoCore (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5.1 Wiedergabe für Musik erzwingen*

Mein Favorit ist für Audio eigentlich der ffdshow-Audio-Codec. Dafür braucht man natürlich einen Player der externe Codecs einbinden kann (oder man setzt den Merit so hoch das er automatisch genommen wird).
Der bietet Supermöglichkeiten zum Upmix und wenn man will, spuckt der das Ganze als Dolby-Digital-Stream über den SPDIF raus.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5.1 Wiedergabe für Musik erzwingen*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Klangtechnisch konnte ich bei Stereo keinen Unterschied zwischen Winamp und Foobar2000 ausmachen,


Sollte es auch eigentlich nicht. Soo schlecht ist winamp schließlich auch nicht.
Wenn du Kernel-Streaming an machst(Unter "Output" "KS : _Soundkartenname_" wählen) sollte der Ton minimalst klarer werden, aber das ist kaum zu hören.


----------



## rebel4life (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5.1 Wiedergabe für Musik erzwingen*

Generell verschlechtert Upmixing den Klang. Selbst das beste Gerät kann nicht einfach Tonspuren erzeugen, die nicht da sind. Bei Stereo sind es 2 Spuren und die wurden so aufgenommen, dass die Boxen vorne stehen um eine gute Bühne zu ermöglichen. Oder gibt es seit neuestem eine paar Klone für eine Band, die gleichzeit hinter dem Publikum noch spielen?

Kauf dir ordentliche Stereo Boxen für Musik und fertig.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5.1 Wiedergabe für Musik erzwingen*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Generell verschlechtert Upmixing den Klang. Selbst das beste Gerät kann nicht einfach Tonspuren erzeugen, die nicht da sind. Bei Stereo sind es 2 Spuren und die wurden so aufgenommen, dass die Boxen vorne stehen um eine gute Bühne zu ermöglichen. Oder gibt es seit neuestem eine paar Klone für eine Band, die gleichzeit hinter dem Publikum noch spielen?
> 
> Kauf dir ordentliche Stereo Boxen für Musik und fertig.



Man kann allerdings einfach das vorhandene Signal kopieren und gleichzeitig auch an die hinteren Boxen ausgeben. Es ging mir nicht darum, "ordentlich" in Stereo zu hören, sondern in 5.1 und das klappt ja nun.  Oder besser gesagt in 4.1. Würde aus der Centerbox auch Musik kommen, würde mich das ohnehin stören.


----------



## steffen0278 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Wiedergabe für Musik erzwingen*

Ich hab das gleiche Problem. Mein Anliegen ist aber, das ich kein 5.1 haben möchte, sondern einfach die Lautsprecher ansprechen will. Mir ist die Bühne oder sonstwas egal. Hab im Partyraum 2 größere Boxen an der Tanzfläche und 2 kleinere an der Bar und im Sitzbereich. Subwoofer ist natürlich auch dabei. Hab den DD Verstärker per Digital Coax (Rechner hat kein optischen Ausgang) mit dem Rechner verbunden. 
Als ich das gleiche mit dem Laptop machte (über optischen Ausgang) hatte ich im HD Manager die option Dolby Digital. Angeklickt und wunderbar. Perfekt. Kein Lautstärkeunterschied, Kein Zeitversatz oder Hall. Laptop hat den ALC268. Standartausgabe auf Dilby Digital Live 5.1 und ich war glücklich. Nix mit extra Winamp Codec.
Der jetzige Rechner hat den ALC888. Dort fehlt unter Digital die option DD. 
Was kann ich machen? Mache ich eventuell was falsch? Neuer Treiber stellt die Option auch nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Wiedergabe für Musik erzwingen*

Der ALC888 hat ohne Zusatzlizenz von Dolby (die meist vom Hersteller für das Board erworben wird) keine DD-Unterstützung.

Was nutzt du für einen Verstärker? Vielleicht lässt sich auf der Seite was machen.


----------



## steffen0278 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Wiedergabe für Musik erzwingen*

Hab einen Cat CS907. Kein Topmodell ich weis. Aber für meine Zwecke föllig ausreichend. Kann da zwar Prologic einstellen, dann werden zwar alle Boxen angesprochen aber der Sound ist misserabel. Und das ist schon vorsichtig formuliert. Also von der Seite kann ich nichts machen.
Beim Laptop, wenn ich die Option ausgewählt hatte, erschien im Verstärker auch das DD Symbol und ich konnte auf DD gehen. Wie gesagt, das war dann nahezu perfekt. 
Kann ich die Lizens irgendwo bekommen oder ein Zusatztool downloaden?


----------



## nfsgame (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Wiedergabe für Musik erzwingen*

Soweit ich weiß muss das im Treiber integriert sein die Lizenz. Manchmal gibt es aber eine Option die Lizenz nach zu erwerben. Macht Creative manchmal so. Ansonsten würde ich einfach eine günstige Soundkarte dazukaufen die DDLive oder DTSConnect unterstützt .


----------

